# Skeeter Pee



## Wade E

*Originator - Lon DePoppe AKA "Minnesotamaker "*

The Recipe


The original, inexpensive, quick, easy to make, easy to drink, naturally fermented, lemon, hot-weather, thirst quencher.





For a 5 gallon batch

3 bottles of 32oz 100% lemon juice (e.g ReaLemon in the green plastic bottles or equivalent)
7 lbs sugar (or 16 cups)
3/4 tsp tannin
6 tsp. yeast nutrient

2 tsp. yeast energizer

Approx, 4 ¾ gallons water

Yeast Slurry


Potassium metabisulfite (Kmeta)

Potassium sorbate (sorbate)

Sparkolloid



Many people have difficulty getting lemonade to ferment. This is due, I believe, to several factors. The high acidity, the lack of natural nutrients, and preservatives that are often included in the lemon juice. Therefore, I do whatever I can to assist the process.


I use reverse osmosis water (this is by choice and tap water should work fine since much of the chlorine should evaporate out during the initial steps). Make invert sugar by adding your 16 cups sugar to a large stainless cooking pot along with 8 cups water and 14 teaspoons lemon juice. Stir sugar to dissolve and heat to just below boiling while stirring. Hold at this temperature for about 30 minutes. Allow to cool slightly and pour it into your primary along with 2 of the bottles of the lemon juice (reserve the last bottle until later), and enough additional water to make 5 ½ gallons. Add the tannin, 3 tsp. of the yeast nutrient and 1 tsp. of the yeast energizer. Stir.

Test S.G with hydrometer and record. I shoot for an SG of around 1.07 which yields a beverage of around 10% alcohol if it ferments dry. Vigorously beat the mixture with a wire whip for a couple of minutes to introduce oxygen and purge it of artificial preservatives. I then cover the bucket with a dish towel and let the sit for 24 to 48 hours.


After 24-48 hours, give it another quick whip and then pour in yeast slurry from the first rack of another batch of wine. It sometimes takes a while, but you should have active fermentation within a couple of days. It helps to keep this must warm (70-80 degrees). You may need to occasionally whip in some additional oxygen with the whip if fermentation seems to be progressing slowly.


Periodically check the gravity. When it gets down to around 1.05, add the other 3 tsp of nutrient the second tsp of energizer, and the last bottle of lemon juice; vigorously mix it in. Don’t be afraid to introduce some oxygen to the mix at the same time. This late addition of yeast food and oxygen helps reduce the likelihood of your batch developing a sulfur-dioxide problem. (Because of the high acidity and low nutrition, lemon has a higher propensity to developing the sulfur-dioxide rotten egg smell.) After a couple of days, you can rack into a clean, sanitized carboy.


Allow the Pee to ferment dry and for fermentation to stop. Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy. Give the batch a quick degas (use agitation and vacuum if you have the equipment). Add ¼ tsp Kmeta, 2 ½ tsp sorbate, and sparkolliod (follow directions on the package). After two weeks, the Skeeter Pee should be crystal clear. Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy, add 6 cups sugar, and stir to dissolve. Wait two weeks to be sure no new fermentation begins and bottle.


Notes:

1.I don’t call this “hard lemonade” because too many people have tried the commercial versions and they tend to make a mental impression of what it’s going to taste like before trying it. When it doesn’t taste just like the commercial versions (which are usually 5% alcohol, lemon flavored malt beverages) they conclude that it’s a poor reproduction. This stuff isn’t a reproduction; it’s the original home-style without the big marketing budget and price tag. Please be advised that you need to keep an eye on those you serve this to. Because it drinks easily on a hot day and the alcohol is about double that of commercial hard lemonades and beer, it is easy to accidentally over consume; it sneaks up on you real fast.

2.This beverage will often take on flavor characteristics of the wine that donates the yeast slurry, keep this in mind when deciding which flavors will blend well with lemon.

3.You want to use a healthy yeast slurry to start your batch. If the slurry is coming from wine that is being pushed to high alcohol levels, it’s possible the slurry is suffering from the effects of alcohol poisoning. Therefore, it’s best if the slurry is used while it is still part of an active ferment.

4.You may have noticed that you start with 5 ½ gallons of must and this is a recipe for 5 gallons. This is because you’ll be leaving a bit more sediment behind at your first racking. Remember that you’re adding the slurry from a previous batch and it will be left behind along with the sediment created by the Skeeter Pee.

5.If you aren’t in a hurry, Skeeter Pee will often fall clear without the Sparkolloid (as long as you’ve done a good job of degassing). My batches often clear in 30 to 45 days without fining.

6.There’s no need to age this beverage. It tastes great soon after bottling. Serve chilled.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

I've added a FAQ section to the webpage www.skeeterpee.com that answers some of the most asked questions. Also, if you have any nice pictures of your Skeeter Pee in progress or of people enjoying your finished batch, please send them to me. I'd like to post a photo album on the web page as well. My e-mail address is on the web page. THanks, Lon


----------



## arcticsid

First batch was great!! I can prove it!

The proof is on the "pee gravel". Sorry I cant show you what happened when I cranked the ABV up to 15%. LOL


I am quilty of peeing on the ground but have never been grounded by the Pee.

Amazing things we will admit amongst friends.LMFAO again.



LMFAO!


----------



## arcticsid

If I was wearing my Alaskan sweatshirt I would never havae posted this.


----------



## Leanne

Awwww, cute pic honey. Before breakfast though???


----------



## PogoBlends

*6 Gallons*

What would you suggest for amounts for a 6 gallon batch.


----------



## Wade E

Just divide everything there by 5 and then multiply it by 6 and you have your 6 gallon recipe.


----------



## PogoBlends

*Thanks 
Started 6 gallons of the Skeeter Pee just got to pitch the yeast in 1 day.*







*Also started 6 gallons of Welches also 1 day then yeast. *


----------



## WhineMaker

Just bottled my second batch of SP.. It fermented much quicker than the first, and is also much clearer(no clearing agents used). One thing I noticed immediately was that it does not have as much flavor as the first batch. It's still good though. I used the exact same amounts of everything, including sugar to backsweeten. First batch was made on a Muscato slurry, and second batch on a GA Riesling slurry.. 



Is this to be expected?? Is it okay to add more lemon juice at this point? It's bottled in 1 gallon jugs, so I could empty (drink) a bit out of each and add some lemon juice..


----------



## Minnesotamaker

You can add more lemon. I suppose that there is some variation in the bottled lemon juice. Factors like the growing season, the variety of lemon, time of harvest, and origin could all play in to flavor potency.


----------



## WhineMaker

Thank you Lon! I will test it on a jug tonight, and add to taste.. The first batch I made was a hit, so I don't want to disappoint..


----------



## NSwiner

I did like Lon had mentioned somewhere about putting a slice of lemon in the glass when you drink it and it was really good .


----------



## WhineMaker

Another good idea! Thank you Darlene, I think I will try that before adding the lemon juice..


----------



## WhineMaker

I hit a homerun with these little beauties!!

True Lemon Packets

I found them at a local grocery store.. 1 packet per glass is perfect for adding the extra lemon kick!! I've also been adding a slice of lemon for little extra effect.. People have been going nuts over this stuff!! Up at our camp we had a little party last friday night to celebrate the first official weekend.. Brought my Skeeter Pee and all enjoyed! One a little too much.. Her husband told me she ended up sleeping on the floor!! Believe me, I did warn everyone before we started drinking it that is was high alcohol! Some just don't listen...


----------



## granniek

*New to forum & wine making, aquery re:Skeeter Pee*

I'm fascinated after reading about SP. I have some questions that might sound 'dumb' to you guys, but...need answers, so here goes!

Is the final product a sweet or dry beverage?

Re the recipe...I have yeast energizer, but the shop I went to was out of nutrient. What is the difference between these two additives?

I have made some homemade wines in the past years, but just using simple recipes. I have not progressed to measuring SG. Is this step necessary to make this 'wine'?


----------



## Minnesotamaker

granniek said:


> I'm fascinated after reading about SP. I have some questions that might sound 'dumb' to you guys, but...need answers, so here goes!
> 
> Is the final product a sweet or dry beverage?
> 
> Re the recipe...I have yeast energizer, but the shop I went to was out of nutrient. What is the difference between these two additives?
> 
> I have made some homemade wines in the past years, but just using simple recipes. I have not progressed to measuring SG. Is this step necessary to make this 'wine'?



Skeeter Pee ferments dry... but it tastes best with sugar added back in. If you didn't add some sugar, it would taste like fresh squeezed lemon juice and water, very sour and high in acid. The sugar helps balance out the acidity.

The two additives have some similarities with a few component differences. Yeast Nutrient gives nourishment to your yeast so that it stays healthy throughout the fermentation process. Yeast energizer is usually a blend of diammonium phosphate, magnesium sulfate, yeast hulls and vitamin B complex. If you can't get your hands on any yeast nutrient, you could try adding a few ripe bananas.

I really would recommend reading your SG's. It's very easy to do and the equipment is really inexpensive. You'll use it on every batch of wine you make. It's one of the indispensable tools of winemaking.


----------



## countrygirl

thank you lon! i've read all of this and all the faq on ur website. i've got the blackberry on primary fermenting right now. sounds like blackberry slurry might be decent to use in this. anyone ever use it?
(mumbles to self..."need more carboys"...)


----------



## Julie

countrygirl said:


> thank you lon! i've read all of this and all the faq on ur website. i've got the blackberry on primary fermenting right now. sounds like blackberry slurry might be decent to use in this. anyone ever use it?
> (mumbles to self..."need more carboys"...)



Yes, I have made a couple of batches with a blackberry slurry and I have a blackberry slurry in the freezer for my next batch. Turned out very good


----------



## countrygirl

Julie said:


> Yes, I have made a couple of batches with a blackberry slurry and I have a blackberry slurry in the freezer for my next batch. Turned out very good



thanks julie, how long could the slurry last in the freezer? carboys i'm bidding on don't end for 3 and 5 days and then there is shipping time...but berries just got yeast yesterday, so i have a little time. timing, it's all in the timing, lol


----------



## countrygirl

okay, there is not alot of must from the blackberry, but by what i've read, it will be enough...do i refrigerate it overnight, or just let it sit next to the carboy in 73* utility room???


----------



## Julie

it doesn't have to be a lot, a lot will give you more of the slurry flavor but you don't need it for skeeter pee to taste good. slurry in the freezer will last a year, will that is how long mind was in the freezer and i used it and it worked well.


----------



## arcticsid

RICA, I learned this from Julie I only used slurry once, but I saved it in a sealed container in the fridge for like 4 months.

I pulled it out, removed the lid and set the whole jar in a pan or warm water, like 100F, sure enough, when the thermoter said it was 80F-is, I pored it in the pee and it was rocking and rolling in llke 1 hour.

I still use a starter, but, Lons pee is great, it is a fun wine to make.

But in confirm of what Julie was saying, a slurry will last a LONG time in the fridge. I gusee I didnt top to thing that it would sure last in the freezer as well.

Happy peeing!
LOL


----------



## Julie

Troy, I think a slurry in the freezer will last a couple of years. my last slurry in the frig was 9 months old


----------



## arcticsid

WOW!

This gang has ot me so believing in starters tat I was pretty stubborn to usea slurry.

I did and it worked. But a starter is a sure way.

None the less, what I meant was that I just started this rose wine, I will post the recipe later, but, Tihs is my 38th batch of wine, and I think of the slurry I dumped from all the other ones.

I had some extremely "violent" ferments. If I had any idea I coul have froze them, I would be talking different.
Always next batches slurry,


----------



## wyntheef

Rica, I was realy wanting to get some s.p. going after having some of Julie's but didn't have a slurry to use. Reading up I caught Sid's posts about using a starter, so I did that and it's working out fine.
I will be freezing a slurry or two in the near future for more pee but I would not hesitate to use a starter again if I don't have a slurry.


----------



## arcticsid

We have changed Lons recipe forever.

We have tweaked it canged it, flavoerd it spilled it otherwise altered it forever!!!
Sorry buddy. LOL

It really is versatile.

I am sure I will be saving my slury from now on. Never know. It doesnt take a whole lot, pour it into a freezer bag and end of the story.

I still like the pee with a tarter, at least your sure its gonna go, Istill find it more neter to add some juice to it in the begining and use a sarter, I didnt think te slurry added all that much for flavor, (and it was elderberry/raspberry), I am still happy with a starter.


----------



## smack

i'm gearing up for this recipe, even though we're heading into the winter by the time it's done. i'm curious thought, the bit about a wire whip. . . are we just talking about that common kitchen utensil, aka wire whisk, or is there a specialized wine making tool that i can't seem to find?


----------



## Runningwolf

smack said:


> i'm gearing up for this recipe, even though we're heading into the winter by the time it's done. i'm curious thought, the bit about a wire whip. . . are we just talking about that common kitchen utensil, aka wire whisk, or is there a specialized wine making tool that i can't seem to find?



Smack I could not find a reference for what your talking about "whipping it" but I think I know what your referring to. After you pitch the yeast you want to stir the must several time each day to introduce oxygen into it to get a real good fermentation going. Any kind of stirring tool you have will work except a wire whisk. I think you want something a little bit more aggressive like a long plastic or metal spoon. The best thing is a stirrer made for your cordless drill sold at your favorite wine supply store. Whip it! Whip it good!


----------



## Minnesotamaker

In the initial stages, before pitching the yeast, I use one of these





I beat the surface into a froth to introduce some oxygen to the must and to help "blow off" some of those preservatives. After that, I don't usually have to whip it again unless the fermentation is sluggish.


----------



## Runningwolf

Minnesotamaker said:


> In the initial stages, before pitching the yeast, I use one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat the surface into a froth to introduce some oxygen to the must and to help "blow off" some of those preservatives. After that, I don't usually have to whip it again unless the fermentation is sluggish.



Thanks for clarifying Lon, My mistake I did not realized you used that. Makes sense now.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I'll take my large stirring spoon and push the big end down quick to push air into the must. I do this several times at least once a day to keep it going. Works verry well.


----------



## Stormyabyss

New to making wine, in fact have not started yet... but have been reading on here for the past few weeks...I will be starting my 1st batch of SP in the next few weeks but have a question about SP.... All other recipes call for an air lock to be used before the wine becomes dry but this recipe doesnt...Should you use an air lock on SP or is it not needed because it disappears so fast?


----------



## novalou

Stormyabyss said:


> New to making wine, in fact have not started yet... but have been reading on here for the past few weeks...I will be starting my 1st batch of SP in the next few weeks but have a question about SP.... All other recipes call for an air lock to be used before the wine becomes dry but this recipe doesnt...Should you use an air lock on SP or is it not needed because it disappears so fast?



I suggest covering the opening of the fermentation container with a towel or loose lid. Once fermentation slows, put on an airlock.


----------



## Tess

I was wondering, Sense most of the flavor in a lemon comes from the peel why not through in some lemon peels. I make lemoncello all the time. No its not wine and a whole other process but I use lemon peels no lemon juice at all. You have to be careful to not get any of the pith (White part of the peel) because its bitter.


----------



## daniellewest

I am still new at making wine, skeeterpee is all new to me.. however i followed the recipe on skeeterpee.com and did the first step, i added the slurry from a previous batch of wine, and it seems the hydrometer went up instead of down, its sitting past 1.070 .. should i add more or anything ?


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Started my first skeeter pee yesterday. daniellewesst probably too late to answer you but you are fine on SG reading.


----------



## richmke

Daniel, what might have happened is that it took the sugar time to fully dissolve into the rest of the water (you may have had heavier sugar water sitting at the bottom of the pail). that is actually a typical problem when mixing water into a kit wine. The water isn't fully mixed in, and you get artificially low initial SG readings.

Made SP last summer, and just opened another bottle. There is a harsh bitter taste that has mellowed over time.


----------



## HeadWatersWine

Started my first Skeeter Pee two days ago. It has started fermenting moved from SG 1.070 to 1.060 so far. Soon it shall be wine. One note, I started this with lees from a wine that I had racked a month ago. I kept them in the refrigerator, added sugar and warmed it up. Was working pretty good before I pitched it. Now working well.


----------



## Jericurl

Starting my first batch of Skeeter Pee.

I racked my strawberry mead and I'm using the lees to start it, taking the advice of another member. 

I used sugar and brought the SG to 1.07 which should give me right around 9%. I've only added 2 bottles of lemon juice at this point, I will add the third in a few days after the fermentation gets going.
I also added about 2 ounces of dried hibiscus petals, since I can't just make a recipe as written!


----------



## roger80465

Jericurl said:


> Starting my first batch of Skeeter Pee.
> 
> I racked my strawberry mead and I'm using the lees to start it, taking the advice of another member.
> 
> I used sugar and brought the SG to 1.07 which should give me right around 9%. I've only added 2 bottles of lemon juice at this point, I will add the third in a few days after the fermentation gets going.
> I also added about 2 ounces of dried hibiscus petals, since I can't just make a recipe as written!



Skeeter Pee Ripasso - I love it!


----------



## Jimyson

Got my first batch done last night and pitched some ICV-D-47 slurry. Looking forward to this!


----------



## spunk

My 1st skeeter pee bottled this week going to try some today tasted great when i bottled it i used a yeast slurry from a elderberry wine. Im thinking slicing lemons and limes adding to wine. Getting fancy put sugar around edge of glasses. Made my label just paper but fun to make.


----------



## willie

*First batch*

We just back sweetened first batch of the Pee yesterday. I didn't have any slurry saved so i just used a yeast starter and put in an extra 15 oz. of Real Lime juice. After I started the Pee I also started a Triple Berry DB so now I have the slurry from that in a jar stored in the frig. for our next batch of SP. I know Lon said it can be consumed right away but was wondering if it gets any better by aging a couple of months as the Dragon Blood does. 

Will


----------



## FTC Wines

Will, I think it's gets a little better with age. I have a batch almost done for a farm wedding in Nov, should be perfect by then. I also have had 3.5 yr old S P & to my amazement it was great. No extra anything, just original recipe. Roy


----------



## willie

Thanks Roy.


----------



## spunk

Skeeter pee fans i started a three gal wine. With kv1116 yeast want to start skeeter pee 5 gal.will the yeast slurry be able to do 5 gal I have only been using the recipe from this site but have been down size it to one gal at which is kinda pain figuring out the math everyone loves it seems to dissappear quick with only a gal.


----------



## willie

spunk said:


> Skeeter pee fans i started a three gal wine. With kv1116 yeast want to start skeeter pee 5 gal.will the yeast slurry be able to do 5 gal I have only been using the recipe from this site but have been down size it to one gal at which is kinda pain figuring out the math everyone loves it seems to dissappear quick with only a gal.



If I have this right you are going to do a 5 gal. batch using a yeast slurry with kv1116. I have not used this yeast but I would say any wine yeast packet will do a 1 gal. -6 gal. batch. 

Will


----------



## spunk

Willie yes i want to do 5 gal batch. My thought was will it work after i just made 3 gal of wine with the yeast now i am using the slurry will it be able to ferment that much that would be 3 plus the 5 gal which is more than what the packet says it can do up to 6 gal. I dont want the yeast to die on me. I haven't made 5 gal at a time for skeeter pee.


----------



## WildernessMedic

How important is the tannin in this? Will it work without?


----------



## spunk

I don't use the bottled tannin I brew up some tea and use a cup of it. Brew tea then drink make a,second cup with same tea bag that will have less or no caffeine and mostly tannins. I made one with sun tea instead of water was very good.


----------



## WildernessMedic

Must is all ready airing out for 24-48 hours. Got my starter going. Should I add a cup or so of the must to my starter to get it "acclimated" halfway through before pitching? Or just wait then pitch the starter. Had no slurry to use.


----------

